# K 40 Vs Pistol snake



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Any thoughts from anyone with experience with the Ridgid K 40 with auto feed. Im looking to replace my worn out super V and am considering the K 40 as wrestling with the pistol snake can get a bit tiresome especially in akward positions. Im a little concerned about the usefulness of the auto feed and the overall durability of the machine. If I stay with the pistol any thoughts on ridigids as compared to the super v?
Thanks for your input


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The K40 takes some getting used too. But once you get over the learning curve its a great machine. For all lav sinks and tubs it is my go to machine.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I like mine better than the general and I've had both.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I run the K-45AF's and love them.

A pistol rodder with no feed is no good.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

K40 was my first sink machine and was alright. Ended up selling it to buy the K39AF which I liked better because of the locking chuck and variable speed. Then got the K50 which beats them both out.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have an older Milwaukee with a locking head that is pretty good . Never had a problem out of it.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a 13 year old general supervee I just retired to my garage. To replace it, I bought 2 more general supervee's that will last into my retirement. In my opinion, that is the only great drain cleaning machine general makes. I prefer the pistol grip for my lav and tub drains. in and out and on your way, I go right through the top of the pop up, or waste overflow. sometimes I will clean a kitchen drain through tubular with it. depends on the age of the drain. if its pretty old or I think its sludged up, I will get my spartan 100. I like to have the trap attached and run my supervee down and run water while I am clearing the stoppage and cleaning the drain, much better line cleaning. Had a line at commercial place, the line was so full of crap the spartan 100 came back thick with goo, I put the trap back on and ran my supervee, cleared it, then cleaned it while running hot water. I'm not a fan of auto feed on the smaller cables I run like 1/4 and 3/8. I like to feel my cable when they are that small. I looked into the k40 a few years ago when I was having problems with tennis elbow and the supervee was making it worse, I wasn't a fan of the auto feed feature, and second I am not a big fan of ridgid drain equipment, other then their cameras which in my opinion are top of the line


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I use the general drain rooter Ph as my top snake. 4 years no issues yet.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Check out the gorlitz go15 haven't touched my supervee since


----------

